# swordfish video



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

check out this swordie, i think this is the one that got his bill caught in the explorer

http://www.florida-offshore.com/modules.php?name=Video_Stream&page=watch&id=35&d=1">Video - Swordfish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool video. I think the instance your referring to was when the sword got stuck in the _Alvin._That happened in the atlantic I think. Makes you wonder whether freediving with swordies would be a good idea.


----------

